# Quail Preserves



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone have an affordable quail preserve around the Dayton area? My father and I have our own dog but our normal preserve didn't open this year. I've heard of Maple Glen. Any information would be great! Looking for some late season hunting


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

What was your normal preserve ? Buckeye? I don't know if Mullberry or Stull has quail, those are the 2 that I know are close to Dayton.


----------



## turkey hunter (Jan 4, 2015)

Their is one in greenfield in ross county called holly hills preserve ive been their a lot its a very nice place.


----------



## Bfan (Jan 20, 2016)

Holly hills for pheasants too. Highly recommend.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

You could always just buy some and take them to cc training grounds


----------

